# Photocell issues



## dallas07 (May 12, 2011)

I am having some issues with a photocell that is controlling (5) light fixtures with (2) 3 way switches in the mix. I recently replaced the photocell so I know thats not the issue. I believe the photocell is being bypassed and the lights are staying on in the daytime. The power is brought to the photocell first, then from the photocell to the first light, then the rest of the lights are daisy chained. My concern is, where does the switchleg need to go? The lights work fine from the switches, but the photocell is not kicking them off in the daytime. Could someone please help me out with this? thanks!!!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

A photocell is one component of a control system, not the entire controller. If the controller is being bypassed, that's easily diagnosed. Sounds like you need to call in someone who understands how electrical circuitry works.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

listed trade is electrical and you can't wire a photocell? Check with your journeyman in the morning.

or try the DIY site.


----------



## dallas07 (May 12, 2011)

TxElectrician said:


> listed trade is electrical and you can't wire a photocell? Check with your journeyman in the morning.
> 
> or try the DIY site.


i know how to wire a photocell, this is the first time I have had 5 lights and (2) 3 way switches in the equation........if you could be helpful instead of thowing stones.....i would appreciate it. Everyone is entitled to have a brain fart every once in awhile


----------



## dallas07 (May 12, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> A photocell is one component of a control system, not the entire controller. If the controller is being bypassed, that's easily diagnosed. Sounds like you need to call in someone who understands how electrical circuitry works.


that doesnt answer my question but thanks anyway


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

How about going to the intro page & put your location in.:thumbsup:
Also tell us some stuff about you. What kind of Electrician you are & how long you been at it.


----------



## dallas07 (May 12, 2011)

griz said:


> How about going to the intro page & put your location in.:thumbsup:
> Also tell us some stuff about you. What kind of Electrician you are & how long you been at it.


Im in La........i just need some friendly advice....i dont need to be treated like a green helper.....I been doing electrical long enough.....it would be helpful for someone to point me in the right direction....i know its probably something simple im doing wrong


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Point is, just because you replaced the controller, you _don't_ know that's not the problem. The new one could be defective.

Five lights and two switches is a red herring until you prove that the controller is working as it should. Five lights wired in parallel equates to a single load on the circuit; the number of lights is completely irrelevant.

So you have a power source (the controller) which you haven't proved is working properly. You have a pair of three-way switches. And you have a load.

Brain fart or not, troubleshooting such a circuit is really elementary for someone who understands electrical theory. Against my better judgement, I won't accuse you of being a DIY'er looking for free pro advice right now, but it certainly looks that way.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Post a schematic.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

As Tinstaafl stated this is very basic troubleshooting for any bonafide electrician. Cover the "eye" of the photocell with black electrical tape 
and see if it transfers the power from the black wire to the red.
And any Bonafide Electrician would know if the circuit is wired right to control the lights on & off with night and day...............switches aside.................


----------

